# Wanted: Pics of USDM S13 Fastback with JDM Silvia nose.



## PatScottAKA99XE (Apr 30, 2002)

I am going to buy a 1990 240SX fastback and would like to see some pics of one with the Silvia conversion. TIA


----------



## 1fastser (Sep 30, 2002)

Go to www.jspec.com 
I'm sure you'll see some there.

laterz...Jody


----------

